# PACO JET WANTED



## chouxchoux (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello, pastry lovers.
I am looking for a used Paco Jet around New York. 
Does anybody know where I could find one other than Amazon or craigslist?Pick up would be no problem!
Thank you!


----------



## jennifer rizzo (Feb 24, 2017)

If you are looking for a refurbished unit call 6314993355 x22


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

williamkittrell said:


> Yeah. Delicious dishes. nice recipe. i liked a lot. Thanks for this. There are several assignment writing services available at our finger tip. Dissertation Writing Service UK leads in this list. You can assure this. It has got vast area of options.


Welcome to Chef Talk William.....

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

mimi


----------

